# UK 2dr N15 Almera GTi



## rowdy-GTi (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi folks. I own a `99 2 door N15 Almera GTi with the UKDM 10:1 roller rocker SR20DE. Mainly used for track use now. Here`s a 0-120mp vid and times i`ve done:

http://www.primera-egt.com/mov/AlmeratrackGTi0120mp.wmv

Mods so far: 

JWT S3r cams
4 Puck clutch / 11lb Flywheel
Underdrive pulley
64mm enlarged Throttle body & port matched inlet chamber
HotShot Gen 5 Header 
De-cat
2.25" SS custom exhaust
Apexi Power filter / heat shield
Nismo FPR
Stock ECU

Daiyama Coilovers
Front tie-bar
Whiteline rear sway bar
EBC Red Stuff pads 
Goodridge Braided brake hoses

Semi stripped interior and other weight reducing ( -approx 115kgs so far )

*Proven 158.1 WHP 141.9 torque.* .....


----------



## EJD001 (Apr 18, 2006)

Realy tidy looking GTI... wish they had these in Australia


----------



## UK-Nissan (May 16, 2006)

Thats looking pretty good, and quite a flat torque curve for an SR20 too.

Mike


----------



## rowdy-GTi (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. Yeah the engines really sweet.....great power delivery all through the rev range....goes to show the less things electrical you mess with the better!


----------

